# Broken underbody shield and missing fasteners



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

I noticed a slapping noise when my Phaeton went over a bump. I looked under the car and found one side of the underbody panel ("sound baffle") hanging down. The flange the passenger side far end screwed into had broken off the support above it. I also saw two threaded studs that looked like they would receive a nut of some kind just rear of the broken flange. Both sides were missing it (as well as a few other bolts here and there). In ELSA, it's the fastener marked 4 on the diagram. Here is a link to the ELSA diagram: 










I can't find a part number for it. The available parts diagrams on websites show a different, simpler diagram that is missing a number of fasteners shown in the ELSA diagram.

This is an example of that diagram: 









Does anyone know what part I am looking for, or at least have a picture of it?

Here are more pictures:

The broken-off flange









The mount point for the unknown fastener:









The hole in the baffle for the fastener:


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

I had to replace the same fastener soon after I bought the car. The exact part was discontinued. It has been superseded with a simple metal disc. My dealer's parts guy looked it up so I'm not sure of the part number. I'll try to grab a photo sometime soon.

Jason


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Following up to myself --

What the dealer sold me was part number 441863987B. It matches this picture from ECS Tuning. ETKA shows that it superseded the original part N90796502. Either one would spin or press on the exposed threads you show in your picture.

When I bought my car it was missing one of the two fasteners. I bought two new ones and tossed the old one. It's been two years but I could swear the original one was a plastic hex nut with an integrated large plastic washer, which is nothing like the pictures for N90796502. Maybe I remember incorrectly. The new part 441863987B doesn't fit well in the recess it's supposed to fit inside, but it's serviceable enough.

Jason


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Sean:

There might be some useful information for you at this post: W12 (only!) Underbody Cover Attachment Modification

Although the modification itself (removal of a small plastic boss) was only required on the W12 engine Phaetons, the post shows how all the parts fit together.

As for your missing part (the round speed-nut thing), your local VW parts department specialist should be able to get you one pretty easily. It's a generic part, used in all sorts of different VW products.

Michael


----------

